# Mahlkonig grinders / pricing



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, I currently have a mazzer mini electronic which I've had for a number of years and been very happy with. I've recently looked into an upgrade and can't decide whether to go for a better mazzer or something by Mahlkonig. The thing I find frustrating / tedious, is most companies do not display the prices online for the Mahlkonigs and they seem to vary wildly depending on which outlet you choose. Was looking at K30 vario or air / k65s but these are a lot more expensive than even mazzers top line products. Are they actually that much better to justify the additional cost? If so where is the cheapest place to source one. The K30 Vario / Air is being phased out so should be starting to reduce price but they're still about £2k in most shops.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Any reason you aren't looking at second hand? This class of grinder tends to be built like a tank so second hand shouldn't realistically give you any worse performance than brand new unles its been abused for years in a commercial environment.

There are big savings to be made by not going brand new. If you have £2k to spend the world is kind of your oyster (unless you want a Lynn Weber EG1 or a Monolith Flat).


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

mctrials23 said:


> Any reason you aren't looking at second hand? This class of grinder tends to be built like a tank so second hand shouldn't realistically give you any worse performance than brand new unles its been abused for years in a commercial environment.
> 
> There are big savings to be made by not going brand new. If you have £2k to spend the world is kind of your oyster (unless you want a Lynn Weber EG1 or a Monolith Flat).


 Thanks. Yes i'd be happy to buy secondhand as long as it was in mint condition. Just fancied the K30 due to the fact it's so highly rated. the burs are similar in size to the Mazzer Mini though so how can it be so much 'better'? Also much more expensive!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What machine do you have.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Lewis. said:


> Thanks. Yes i'd be happy to buy secondhand as long as it was in mint condition. Just fancied the K30 due to the fact it's so highly rated. the burs are similar in size to the Mazzer Mini though so how can it be so much 'better'? Also much more expensive!


 While burr size matters, it's about how burrs are being cut, their alignment (and precision thereof), what material (and coating) burrs are made of, at which speed they are spinning (1400RPM Mazzer vs. 1350RPM K30), motor rating (250W Mazzer, 850W K30), burr chamber and exit chute geometry, heat management (electronic cooling on K30), response characteristics (start/stop precision).

In general, the K30 was designed as a coffee shop workhorse. The Mini is more or less a household appliance. Professional stuff always costs twice as much for some dubious reasons.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> While burr size matters, it's about how burrs are being cut, their alignment (and precision thereof), what material (and coating) burrs are made of, at which speed they are spinning (1400RPM Mazzer vs. 1350RPM K30), motor rating (250W Mazzer, 850W K30), burr chamber and exit chute geometry, heat management (electronic cooling on K30), response characteristics (start/stop precision).
> In general, the K30 was designed as a coffee shop workhorse. The Mini is more or less a household appliance. Professional stuff always costs twice as much for some dubious reasons.


I'd put the mini more towards the coffee shop decaf market as it's still a bit more of a tank compared to most domestic grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

K30s are sweet grinders, new for the home, massively over priced, especially the air. The K30s are being superseded by the 65s now I think.

Second hand the older models can be a little under powered and and little clumpy depending on the age.

Burrs and parts are not cheap at all, not cheap.

Don't be single dosing one,it's not getting the best from it At all, retention is about 5 to 6 g, so you'd be needing to purge this.

I'd take a second hand mythos over a K30 is I had the room and wasn't single dosing.


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I own a mazzer mini at present and I do think it's a great machine. Works well, looks great, I have no complaints at all but you know how it is being obsessed coffee geeks it's like hifi, always searching for an upgrade. What I actually thought was getting the super jolly version of what I have but the burrs are the same size albeit a more powerful machine. Then I started looking at Mahlkonigs. They're not without issues though are they? Are they just overrated overpriced POS's? Mazzer never seem to break but I've read several reports of users having issues with Mal grinders. If I paid over £2k for a grinder I would be livid I if it did not work perfectly.

Yes i I see the K65S has replaced the varios but it almost looks too modern for my tastes it's lost some design character in my humble opinion.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lewis. said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I own a mazzer mini at present and I do think it's a great machine. Works well, looks great, I have no complaints at all but you know how it is being obsessed coffee geeks it's like hifi, always searching for an upgrade. What I actually thought was getting the super jolly version of what I have but the burrs are the same size albeit a more powerful machine. Then I started looking at Mahlkonigs. They're not without issues though are they? Are they just overrated overpriced POS's? Mazzer never seem to break but I've read several reports of users having issues with Mal grinders. If I paid over £2k for a grinder I would be livid I if it did not work perfectly.
> 
> Yes i I see the K65S has replaced the varios but it almost looks too modern for my tastes it's lost some design character in my humble opinion.


 k30s are not POS, I wouldnt buy one new though, bthen again i wouldn't send £2k on any grinder tbh. anyway they are good grinders just the older ones ( 5 years plus ) can be a little under powered and clumpy, not so much the more recent ones ( not the Air ) .

Set a budget and what you want it to do, timed dose? Single dose? Space? Flatt burr etc etc and see what people offer or suggest.

Plenty of other good on demand grinders out there , if you are prepared to run a hopper with some beans in.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Even the latest k30 will jam, not sure about e65 but why forking so much for it when k30 is very similar and at less than half the price, used of course. There are ways to make it single dosed but I did not like the taste it delivers, which is the main purpose of it. I advise you to try whatever you want to purchase first, there are a lot of forum members with all kinds of grinders and very eager to help.


----------



## SPL (Aug 9, 2019)

Have a look at the Anfim Practica, from what I can make out it's basically the e65s with £500 knocked off the price tag.

Anfim and Mahlkönig are both owned by Hemro Group, the technical specifications for each grinder are identical. Appears to be the same grinder with a different badge on the hopper lid.


----------

